# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Prezantim i vonuar nga Amle

## aMLe

*Pershendetje per te gjithe antaret e forumit pa perjashtim!E di qe prezantimin duhet ta kisha bere 2 muaj me pare,por meqense un i kam sh te sikletshme keto prezantimet,si reale ashtu edhe virtuale,u mundova ta shtyja pak.Por..me mire vone se kurre.
Plus qe jam nje qytetare sh e ndergjegjeshme dhe e di qe duhet te zbatoj rregullat 
Njohja me Forumin: Gjithmone qe kam dashur ndonji material apo info me ka dale si faqe,por skam patur mendje per tu bere antare.Maj burri(jo se jam e martuar), eshte antar prej shume kohesh ketu dhe me sugjeroi qe te regjistrohesha dhe une.
Quhem Amle.Ne fakt ky nuk eshte emri im i vertete,por ama nuk eshte sh larg tij.Jam ne lule te rinise( nje menyre e mire per te mos treguar moshen).Vij nga vendi i gjolit(liqenit).Me pelqen jashtezakonisht te notoj ne ujrat e ftohta te tij.Jam sh e sigurt qe do kem marre reumatizem nga uji brisk i ftohte.Por,si trup i lidhur qe jam(me fije merimange) e perballoj cdo semundje me "sukses'.Cdo grip qe do kaloje,mua do me zeje te paren.Mgjth kam bere progres,sivjet nuk u semura asnjehere.Marchalaaa,se mos marre veten mesysh.Kam vene kete avatar pasi me pelqejen lepuluset dhe shprehja qe perdor me shume eshte "honey-bunny".Shoqeria me therret "sheqerke".Kjo per shkak te historise se venies se emrit tim.Nuk e tregoj jo,mos me pyesni kot per kete.Dikur kam dashur te behem mesuese,mjeke,kengetare,gazetare dhe... aktualisht jam juriste,por kur te rritem do behem presidente.Keshtu e ka parashikuar dikush te ardhmen per mua.Inchala i del,perndryshe.....Mbaheni mire muhabetin me mua se mund tju duhem me vone 
E dashuroj gjumin,udhetimet,muziken,notin.Urrej te me ngaterrojne emrin,te me zgjojne nga gjumi ne menyre jo te embel,te me nderpresin fjalen,te mundohen te me imponojne nje mendim ndryshe nga ai i imi.
Edheeee... qe thoni ju qe sthate asgje...Nuk di cte shkruaj me.Po kam lene gje pa thene,urdheroni beni pyetje.Mos kini turp 
Kete periudhe ja kam kaluar shume mire ne shoqerine tuaj.Shpresoj te jete e tille edhe ne vazhdim.
Nje pershendetje e sinqerte per te gjithe ju,ne vecanti ata me te cilet kam shkembyer pershendetje dhe me hahet me shume muhabeti.*

----------


## elsaa

aMLe mire se u prezantove pra . Te kalosh mire nuk kam pse ta uroj , sepse ti tashme ke bere vendin ketu , dhe ke fituar respektin dhe reputacionin . 

Te pershendes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## aMLe

> aMLe mire se u prezantove pra . Te kalosh mire nuk kam pse ta uroj , sepse ti tashme ke bere vendin ketu , dhe ke fituar respektin dhe reputacionin . 
> 
> Te pershendes


*Flm flm! 
E ke thene sh mire "mire se u prezantove" se dhe un spo dija si te thoja ne fillim 
Pershendetje dhe nga une!*

----------


## mi piace

Pershendetje aMLe. 
Sdi car te them se te kam gjetur ketu ne FSH, je me e "vjeter" se un.....
Gjithsesi me behet qejfi qe fole pak per veten sa per te krijuar nje ide
Ndodh qe njeriu mund te ngaterohet ne ndonje teme, dhe nuk do te ket me shansin per tu sqaruar.....
Dhe nje her te pershendes, ne kete mengjes me shi ketej nga durrsi.
P.s.
KUR E KE NDERMEND KANDIDIMIN PER PRESIDENT...?

----------


## alem_de

aMle,mire se te kemi pase.Tani qe na tregove se je e nderttuar me fije marimangash do te perdorim me me kujdes,do te prekim me duar te mendafshta.Si gjithmone kalofsh mire mes nesh.

----------


## aMLe

> Pershendetje aMLe. 
> Sdi car te them se te kam gjetur ketu ne FSH, je me e "vjeter" se un.....
> Gjithsesi me behet qejfi qe fole pak per veten sa per te krijuar nje ide
> Ndodh qe njeriu mund te ngaterohet ne ndonje teme, dhe nuk do te ket me shansin per tu sqaruar.....
> Dhe nje her te pershendes, ne kete mengjes me shi ketej nga durrsi.
> P.s.
> KUR E KE NDERMEND KANDIDIMIN PER PRESIDENT...?


*Ke shume te drejte!
Pasi pash qe te gjithe benin prezantim ne fillim,e ndjeva si detyre per ta bere dhe une.
Qenkemi komshinj!
Ketej nga Tr here del e here fshihet dielli.Shpresoj mos te bjere shi.
Kandidimin do ta bej kur te rritem 
Do filloj te mbledh elektoralin tim ketu ne forum qe te me mbeshtesi ne rrugen drejt politikes.
Do votosh per mua?*

----------


## aMLe

> aMle,mire se te kemi pase.Tani qe na tregove se je e nderttuar me fije marimangash do te perdorim me me kujdes,do te prekim me duar te mendafshta.Si gjithmone kalofsh mire mes nesh.


*Flm Alem,adashi im!Se kemi pak a shume te njejtin emer.
Trajtim me duar te mendafshta?Faleminderit shume!
Ndjehem shume e nderuar! 
*

----------


## [Perla]

O ty te henger, si nuk ke pertuar per gjith kete derro prezantimi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## aMLe

> O ty te henger, si nuk ke pertuar per gjith kete derro prezantimi


*Lol!
Po kam pas 2 muaj kohe per ta pergatitur moj!*

----------


## land

mirseardhe Alma :ngerdheshje: 


Alma poradecarja for president :perqeshje:

----------


## aMLe

> mirseardhe Alma


*Hehe!Ngaterrim emri me qellim!  Ta mbash mend cdo te bej kur te behem Presidente!*

----------


## land

> *Hehe!Ngaterrim emri me qellim!  Ta mbash mend cdo te bej kur te behem Presidente!*


Po un te njoh se jam nga poradeci vete,sta ngateroj fare emrin moj sheqerka e lalit hahahahaha :ngerdheshje:

----------


## aMLe

> Po un te njoh se jam nga poradeci vete,sta ngateroj fare emrin moj sheqerka e lalit hahahahaha


*Lol!
Ne emrin tim eshte vec nje "a".Keshtu qe mendohu se mos ma gjen emrin e vertete!*

----------


## mi piace

> *Ke shume te drejte!
> Pasi pash qe te gjithe benin prezantim ne fillim,e ndjeva si detyre per ta bere dhe une.
> Qenkemi komshinj!
> Ketej nga Tr here del e here fshihet dielli.Shpresoj mos te bjere shi.
> Kandidimin do ta bej kur te rritem 
> Do filloj te mbledh elektoralin tim ketu ne forum qe te me mbeshtesi ne rrugen drejt politikes.
> Do votosh per mua?*


Komshije un votoj per ty!
Sa per elektorat, i thyn ne mes te tjeret lol. Ke me shum shanse. Si thu te marrim Elsen per manaxhere te burimeve njerezore..? 
Duhet me nda detyrat.....D
Per mua do te ket ndonje post me pergjegjsi..? 
Aty e shfaq veten tamom lol....P

----------


## aMLe

> Komshije un votoj per ty!
> Sa per elektorat, i thyn ne mes te tjeret lol. Ke me shum shanse. Si thu te marrim Elsen per manaxhere te burimeve njerezore..? 
> Duhet me nda detyrat.....D
> Per mua do te ket ndonje post me pergjegjsi..? 
> Aty e shfaq veten tamom lol....P


*Vota jote eshte ne duar te sigurta! 
Premtoj drita dhe uje 12 ore! 
Elsa!Urime!Sapo u punesove!Ndihmesi jot do jete mi piace sepse bashkepunoni shume mire bashke!
Postet e tjera do i jap kur te jem ne pushtet.*

----------


## elsaa

> *Vota jote eshte ne duar te sigurta! 
> Premtoj drita dhe uje 12 ore! 
> Elsa!Urime!Sapo u punesove!Ndihmesi jot do jete mi piace sepse bashkepunoni shume mire bashke!
> Postet e tjera do i jap kur te jem ne pushtet.*


aMLe rrofsh , dhe une te premtoj qe nuk do te zhgenjej 
mi piace ik na blej nga nje byrek ( si ndihmesi im qe je te takon )  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mi piace

> aMLe rrofsh , dhe une te premtoj qe nuk do te zhgenjej 
> mi piace ik na blej nga nje byrek ( si ndihmesi im qe je te takon )


Mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooos...Mooooooooooooooo  oooooooooossss...
Kete jo!
Kete jo!
NUK PRANOJ..
TE HAPEN KUTITE...d

----------


## Milkway

Mire se qendron mes nesh  :ngerdheshje:   .....sepse paska kohe qe ke ardh  :perqeshje:

----------


## aMLe

> aMLe rrofsh , dhe une te premtoj qe nuk do te zhgenjej 
> mi piace ik na blej nga nje byrek ( si ndihmesi im qe je te takon )


*
Kam besim tek ty!
Edhe kafet ai ka per ti bere.* 




> Mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooos...Mooooooooooooooo  oooooooooossss...
> Kete jo!
> Kete jo!
> NUK PRANOJ..
> TE HAPEN KUTITE...d


*
He he!
Nuk hapen me ato kuti mor trim!*

----------


## mi piace

[QUOTE=aMLe;2517651]*
Kam besim tek ty!
Edhe kafet ai ka per ti bere.* 


*
He he!
Nuk hapen me ato kuti mor trim!*[/Q

Un protestoj! 

Nuk do te le institucion nderkomtar, pa qar ne dyer te tyre.....Do mbledh dhe ca kartona e do te fle me dit posht "zyrave" tuaja....

P.s. qofte e simite ka sa te duash...D

----------

